# Castrol Edge replacing Castrol Syntec mk4 drivers 1.8t Look plz



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

Today I stopped at my local auto parts strore to find out Castrol does not make Castrol Syntec anymore and will no longer be availavble when stock runs out. The replacement is Castrol Edge with Syntec Power and is a different formula now. ( Castrol Edge with Titanium is different )

I really dont want to swich oils since i been useing Castrol Syntec since 15,000 and now have 98,000.

Castrol claims the new Edge with Syntec power will maintain 30% more HP longer and new powerful dispersant molecule suspends particles to fight power robbing deposits. Thats nice and all and sounds good but the fact of the matter is Castor Edge with Syntec Power is not available in 5W-40 or 502 approved for 1.8ts

I have been using Castrol Syntec because its 502 approved 5w-40 and the dealer uses it for 1.8t oil changes. It is also very affordable at $28 5 quarts include oil filter at my local auto parts stores.

I know alot of owners with 1.8ts use Castrol Syntech 5w-40 and would like to hear what they have to say about the Castrol change and does this mean we shouldnt use Castrol Egdge since its not 502 approved and what type of oil is a good substitute?


04 GTI 1.8t 
Ecs lightweight pully kit, 2.5" AWE catback, Depo Led tails and HID's, smoothed out Knn air box,
and ABD Racing big bore turbo inlet. Hawk Performance NAO (special formula from Disney GM Ride)


----------



## 90crvtec (Nov 17, 2010)

According to this datasheet the new Edge with Syntec IS available in 5w40 and still carries the 502 cert. Although really, you can get 0w30 on sale for the same price as 5w40 and it's a better quality oil while meeting all the 5w40 specs, I'd use the GC before using the 5w40.

Here's the datasheet: http://www.castrol.com/liveassets/b...ts/downloads/p,q/EDGE_Black_PDS_april2011.pdf

Your auto parts store probably doesn't have the new stuff in 5w40 yet. They haven't changed the formulation of the 0w30 yet due to worldwide availability. 

Here's the FAQ on the new naming and showing that the GC formulation won't change for a while yet: http://www.castrol.com/liveassets/b...local_assets/downloads/f/Castrol_EDGE_FAQ.pdf

If you're just worried about getting an oil with the 502 cert you can always using M1 0w40, it's also on sale often for around the same price as the castrol variants.


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

Does this apply to GC? They will stop making the Syntec 0w30?


----------



## 90crvtec (Nov 17, 2010)

They won't stop making anything. The links I provided just show that they're waiting on the new name to get OEM approvals so that they can keep all their certifications (VW, BMW, Mercedes). Once that happens they'll start selling GC with the new Syntec label. Until then it's business as usual, same label, same oil. The same applies to Syntec 5w40.


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

90crvtec said:


> They won't stop making anything. The links I provided just show that they're waiting on the new name to get OEM approvals so that they can keep all their certifications (VW, BMW, Mercedes). Once that happens they'll start selling GC with the new Syntec label. Until then it's business as usual, same label, same oil. The same applies to Syntec 5w40.


Thanks for taking the time for that data. Maybe the new formula will be better.
I notice that my 1.8t gets louder and not as smooth when i approach the 4-5k miles on the oil.
I can feel how smooth and hear how quiet the engine is after the oil change. Maybe this is what the 30% longer hp improvement is for.
Why do you recomend not using 5w-40 or 502 approved. My mechnic told me the hydrolic lifters have a real narrow opening for the oil to pass and not to use 5w-30 unless i have to.
I might switch to mobile 1 0w-40 but concerned it might be to thin for cold winters and it evaporates in vw audi 2.0ts.
Vw says to use only 502 approved for 1.8ts.
I would like to try the new Cas Edge/wsyntec when it hits shelves. Maybe it will last the entire 5kmiles.


----------



## 90crvtec (Nov 17, 2010)

Well, the point here is 502.00, right? M1 0w40, Syntec 5w40, and Syntec 0w30 all have VW 502.00 approvals, that means they all passed the same tests. To be honest you could probably find better oils out there that don't have the 502.00 certification, but if you are concerned about warranty you should probably stick to VW certified oils.

A 0w oil flows faster when cold and operates the same when hot. It's the better option almost every time. Also, I think GC 0w30 and M1 0w40 produce better UOA numbers compared to Syntec 5w40.

I've never met a mechanic that understands oil pressure vs flow. And a lot of them tend to think that a thicker oil = better. If you look at the datasheets for Syntec 0w30 and 5w40, they are almost identical when hot but 0w30 outperforms the 5w40 when it's cold out (more flow to critical parts when you need it).

As to the 30% more HP on the label, that's just marketing BS. If you think about it, everybody has been saying their oil is 20% or 40% better for years now. Hell, if you added them all up, we'd have a 340% improvement! The label doesn't mean much, look at UOAs and oil specifications to decide what you want to run.


----------



## doctorvw (Apr 7, 2011)

90crvtec said:


> Well, the point here is 502.00, right? M1 0w40, Syntec 5w40, and Syntec 0w30 all have VW 502.00 approvals, that means they all passed the same tests. To be honest you could probably find better oils out there that don't have the 502.00 certification, but if you are concerned about warranty you should probably stick to VW certified oils.
> 
> A 0w oil flows faster when cold and operates the same when hot. It's the better option almost every time. Also, I think GC 0w30 and M1 0w40 produce better UOA numbers compared to Syntec 5w40.
> 
> ...


Do you have any links to the UOAs? I just switched over to Castrol Syntec 5W-40 because everyone seems to recommend it around here but now I'm reading that there are potentially better oils. I'm also moving to a much colder climate and will probably switch over to a 0W-40 next oil change. What do you use?


----------



## 90crvtec (Nov 17, 2010)

I personally use GC and I have a couple cases of Pennzoil Ultra Euro 5w40 that I will also use when I run out of GC. I actually buy my oil based on what is on sale (or free), I don't have any brand loyalty when it comes to oil. I'll use whatever meets or exceeds the requirements and helps me keep my warranty. Once my warranty is out, I'll run whatever I want regardless of certifications.

I don't have any UOAs yet for my GTI (car is too new for them to be useful, still breaking in). I would recommend that you check BITOG for VW UOAs, there are quite a few there. Some of the guys that post on BITOG have also posted their UOAs here too.

I'm not saying Syntec 5w40 is a bad oil, but for the same money you can get GC 0w30 and I think that GC is a stronger oil (better base stocks, proven results on many many UOAs with many different cars).

I think M1 0w40 is also a great oil although I've never personally used it. Common complaints with M1 seem to be that it can cause consumption in cars that otherwise didn't burn oil before, and some people complain that M1 causes higher iron wear in their UOAs. I've also read the same thing for GC with regard to oil consumption, so I think it's 50/50 either way, my advise would be to try both and see what you like. I would have no worries at all running M1 0w40 in my car if I found a stash of it on sale.

GC is a "thick" 30 weight, it is nearly the same viscosity at operating temperature as M1 0w40! They're both pretty close on paper specs, both have a high TBN, and both are certified to the hilt by the major German automakers. For what it's worth, M1 0w40 has a cert from Porsche, but I don't know if that proves anything.


----------



## doctorvw (Apr 7, 2011)

90crvtec said:


> I personally use GC and I have a couple cases of Pennzoil Ultra Euro 5w40 that I will also use when I run out of GC. I actually buy my oil based on what is on sale (or free), I don't have any brand loyalty when it comes to oil. I'll use whatever meets or exceeds the requirements and helps me keep my warranty. Once my warranty is out, I'll run whatever I want regardless of certifications.
> 
> I don't have any UOAs yet for my GTI (car is too new for them to be useful, still breaking in). I would recommend that you check BITOG for VW UOAs, there are quite a few there. Some of the guys that post on BITOG have also posted their UOAs here too.
> 
> ...


How do you pick out the German Castrol (versus regular Castrol)? Is it a synthetic?

A lot of people on BITOG forums seem to love the Shell Rotella T6 5W-40. Seems like you can find it pretty consistently at Walmart for a great price too.

What about for very cold winters (sub freezing for months)? Would you switch to a 0W-40?


----------



## 90crvtec (Nov 17, 2010)

Well, I shy away from telling people what to run. I think we're all entitled to make our own decisions there. The best decision you can make would be to run an oil that has a proven track record of great UOAs on similar cars like yours.

I can tell you this though, if I had the choice of running a 0w oil and a 5w oil, and they were both the same price and they were both 502.00 certified, I'd run the 0w oil every time. Even in a warm climate, when you start your car and it is 80 degrees outside, that's still considered "cold". Oil is much thicker at 80 degrees than it is at operating temperature (210+ degrees). So even if I lived in a warm climate, I'd still get the benefit of using a 0w oil, and that's why I would choose to run a 0w oil first, especially if the cost was the same.

GC = Castrol Syntec 0w30, when you see the term GC, just think "Castrol Syntec 0w30". I usually buy it at Autozone, sometimes you can find it at Advance Auto Parts too. Usually, any place that sells Castrol Syntec 5w40 either already sells Castrol Syntec 0w30 or they can order it for you. Whenever some place has a sale on Castrol Syntec, that sale also affects GC, so it's the same cost as 5w40.

And yes, Rotella 5w40 comes highly recommended from a lot of forums. Subaru guys seem to like it too for their turbo motors. I don't think it is VW 502.00 certified but the VW 502.00 certification isn't the be all, end all standard either, you could probably run the Rotella and be just fine. I don't think you can find it in a 0w though, 5w/10w/15w only for Rotella.


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

5w40 in my 1.8T Torco 5w30 in our BMW x3
5w40 in storage for the vr6 5w50 in summer mode......Castral makes some of the best oil out there for the price. If you want a true synthetic oil that better than any oil out there try Torg-go oil. 97% synthetic animal based, unlike the name brands that only need to meet 23% synthetic and the rest is conventional oil to legally call it full synthetic, mobil, castrol, vavoline....... Torg-go price is high tho, 16-19.00 a qt.

Royal purple, redline are water compared to this stuff:thumbup:
I really saw a difference in power with this stuff in all three motors, ran smoother, temp dropped 5 degrees. Very impressed , but cost **** load when oil change comes up:sly:










SAE 5W-40 Recommended for use in racing or highly modified street engines where an SAE 5W40, 10W30, 10W40 or 15W40 are specified. Commonly used in road racing, drag racing and circle track. Turbo and supercharged approved. Also recommended for early or late model sports cars and hot rods. Excellent choice for dual duty engines used for street and competition use.

$18.80 per bottle


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

shell Rotella has been debated just about on all forums. You either love it or it sucks. Alot of people use it to flush there engine before doing the switch over to Full Sythetic oils like Castrol Syntech or Mobile 1.
When swithching from convensional oil to Sythetic its wise to flush the engine and use the cheap Rotella Shell.
I personally stay away from it because its only sold at the cheapest parts stores and $20 for 5 quarts and im a big beliver in you get what you pay for. Acording to Shell and there charts and specs it supose to be the best.
Of course all manufactures are going to claim there oil has better specs.

Remember Castol Syntech 5w-40 is 0w-40 mobile 1 502 approved. Not all oil manufactures use the same weigts and numbers for the same approved oil
Regardless im not using Castrol Syntech anymore because after 3k miles my 1.8t gets rough, loud and not as smooth and isnt a good oil to use in the winter time when it gets below -0 degrees. Its a completly different oil when its fresh. Castrol re formulated Castrol Syntech to Castrol Edge with Syntech powerr because of the short life and had to keep up with technology.
I wouldnt. recomend Castrol Syntech especially since Castrol re formulated it. Thats why its been on sale for the.last 3 months and at every corner auto parts store. Its a clearance item. Disconinued for a reason.


----------



## 90crvtec (Nov 17, 2010)

Gtiminar said:


> Castrol re formulated Castrol Syntech to Castrol Edge with Syntech powerr because of the short life and had to keep up with technology.


Yes, they are in the process of reformulating their products. If you had bothered to read any of the link posted above you'd see that both 5w40 and 0w30 are staying the same right now. They haven't been reformulated yet because Castrol is still getting those new formulations approved by VW/BMW/Mercedes, etc. etc. In the next few months we can expect to see the new bottles with 0w30 and 5w40, but they'll still keep a lot of the German approvals, and probably gain a few more in the process.



Gtiminar said:


> Remember Castol Syntech 5w-40 is 0w-40 mobile 1 502 approved.


Wait, what? You lost me on this one...



Gtiminar said:


> I wouldnt. recomend Castrol Syntech especially since Castrol re formulated it. Thats why its been on sale for the.last 3 months and at every corner auto parts store. Its a clearance item. Disconinued for a reason.


:facepalm:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Nitestalkerz said:


> for the vr6 5w50 in summer mode......



That's what I run in my daily... pretty sure the last time I bought it the name had changed to Edge also.


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

Gtiminar said:


> Regardless im not using Castrol Syntech anymore because after 3k miles my 1.8t gets rough, loud and not as smooth


Oil is religion ... and causes a lot of debate. But I have to second this statement. I have only used GC twice (when my stock of Total ran out) and both times my engine developed a really harsh vibration between 1900 & 3400 rpms. I thought it was my imagination the first time, but I just dumped GC (4k miles) and replaced with Mobil 0w40 and the difference is night and day. I will never use Castrol again. Mobil is ok.

I just need to suck it up and buy about $250 worth of Total. 7500 miles on a giant MANN filter and I never have this issue.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

You might want to check out my UOA on Edge 5w-30...











I don't think thicker oils are needed unless you are tracking hard or climbing mountains.

Mobil 1 High Miles oils are def worth a look, esp the 10w-30....A3 rated like VW 502 oils, basically the same thing.


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

*I Would Use Valvoline Synpower MST 5W40 VV966*

I Would Use Valvoline Synpower MST 5W40 VV966

VW Approvals 

VW502 & VW505.01 & VW505

http://valvoline.com/pdf/SynPower.pdf


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

TheBossQ said:


> Oil is religion ... and causes a lot of debate. But I have to second this statement. I have only used GC twice (when my stock of Total ran out) and both times my engine developed a really harsh vibration between 1900 & 3400 rpms. I thought it was my imagination the first time, but I just dumped GC (4k miles) and replaced with Mobil 0w40 and the difference is night and day. I will never use Castrol again. Mobil is ok.
> 
> I just need to suck it up and buy about $250 worth of Total. 7500 miles on a giant MANN filter and I never have this issue.



Thanks for pointing that out. I think this is the main reason why Castrol completly re formulated and will be discon the Castrol Syntec and be switching to Castorl Edge with Syntec .


----------



## doctorvw (Apr 7, 2011)

TheBossQ said:


> Oil is religion ... and causes a lot of debate. But I have to second this statement. I have only used GC twice (when my stock of Total ran out) and both times my engine developed a really harsh vibration between 1900 & 3400 rpms. I thought it was my imagination the first time, but I just dumped GC (4k miles) and replaced with Mobil 0w40 and the difference is night and day. I will never use Castrol again. Mobil is ok.
> 
> I just need to suck it up and buy about $250 worth of Total. 7500 miles on a giant MANN filter and I never have this issue.


The giant Mann filter is the filter for the Passat? Is this the one you're referring to?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

doctorvw said:


> The giant Mann filter is the filter for the Passat? Is this the one you're referring to?


Yes, Passat and A4 1.8T filter, I used to run it on my 2.0


----------



## jumungi5 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Oils/Warranty*

If outside the warranty why is so many of us concerned about the cert's attached. At the end of all this does anyone every thing there are other things at work behind these certifications....

Aftermarket testing tells alot about oils, things that the manufacturer and the OEM never get into, either because of not needing or consumers never requesting. I've got a AEB(98' 1.8T) that was on 502 cert'd oil until 70kms, then switched to Mobil1 until 270kms and now on Royal Purple. In the last 40kms the motor has actually felt smoother and she still never burns a drop between chgs.

As with anything educate yourself, ask questions, remember the engine doesn't have a brain so it can't read the name on the cover!! Air pump, treat with kindness and PM's as required.:beer:


----------



## doctorvw (Apr 7, 2011)

jumungi5 said:


> If outside the warranty why is so many of us concerned about the cert's attached. At the end of all this does anyone every thing there are other things at work behind these certifications....
> 
> Aftermarket testing tells alot about oils, things that the manufacturer and the OEM never get into, either because of not needing or consumers never requesting. I've got a AEB(98' 1.8T) that was on 502 cert'd oil until 70kms, then switched to Mobil1 until 270kms and now on Royal Purple. In the last 40kms the motor has actually felt smoother and she still never burns a drop between chgs.
> 
> As with anything educate yourself, ask questions, remember the engine doesn't have a brain so it can't read the name on the cover!! Air pump, treat with kindness and PM's as required.:beer:


Royal Purple seems to invoke really polarizing opinions. Some people love it and say their engine has never run better and others, well, refer to it as Royal Garbage. Why the big difference in opinion? I feel like for other oils of a similar calibre like Amsoil, Total, etc., they are more universally liked.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

where do you buy german castrol syntec commonly called GC???

when you go the the places that sell castrol like autozone they look at you like you ARE speaking german.

shoot, i asked autozone for an impact screw driver and he told me there is no such thing, and you can whack any screw driver with a hammer, and it wont turn.....
(i actually found an impact screw driver in the shelves of that very store.......)


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Autozone, the ones with the larger oil displays. Also, PepBoys carries it now. Just look for the 0w-30 yourself!


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

btw- you may be happy with the Mobil 1 HiMiles line...basically made for Euro cars. Even the 5w-30 has Euro A5 spec. the 10w-30 and 10w-40 have the thicker A3 spec, equal to or better than VW 502.

The price is right by the 5q jug.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

The "new" Castrol EDGE with Syntec 0W-30 is still made in Germany and is still VW 502/505 approved. I saw it in Pep Boys a few days ago.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

damn hard to find....tried 3 autozones. one had it for 9$ a qt.
No thanks.....

I ended up with mobil 1 for euro cars.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*4/40 Syn oil*

Autohausaz.com has total 4/40W by TOTAL meeting VW spec, great pricess


----------



## rlmxracer (Aug 25, 2011)

So I have an 07 Jetta 2.5 that is out of warranty. Would it be a big deal to just run commonly available 5w-30 synthetic that "normal" cars use? I am having a hard time finding 502 spec oil near me.


----------



## doctorvw (Apr 7, 2011)

rlmxracer said:


> So I have an 07 Jetta 2.5 that is out of warranty. Would it be a big deal to just run commonly available 5w-30 synthetic that "normal" cars use? I am having a hard time finding 502 spec oil near me.


What are you supposed to run in it? I have the turbo so I'm not familiar with what the manual says for the 2.5 engine. I think you're supposed to run a xW-40 in it. Advance Auto has a sale running every month for one of the big synthetic manufacturers' oil + filter for ~$30 +/- a few bucks. Just pick some oil up from that sale. Pennzoil, Castrol, Mobil, they all make a synthetic that will do well in your car. I would get either a 5W-40 or a 0W-40 though. The only 0W-30 I would get is German Castrol, which was just discussed above. It's the Castrol EDGE with Syntec 0W-30 that says made in Germany on the back.


----------



## pipo (Oct 15, 1999)

rlmxracer said:


> So I have an 07 Jetta 2.5 that is out of warranty. Would it be a big deal to just run commonly available 5w-30 synthetic that "normal" cars use? I am having a hard time finding 502 spec oil near me.


What a lot of people have said is that the 502 spec may be tailored for the long (10k miles) oil change interval specified by VW. If you change your oil at 5000 miles or less, it's likely that you could use any modern 5w30 synthetic without a problem, but there are plenty of 502 oils available, like Mobil1 0W40, German Castrol 0W30 and Valvoline Synpower 5W40.

I switched from Castrol Syntec 5W40 to Mobil 1 0W40 in my 2009 Jetta 2.5 and noticed an immediate increase in "revability" - the engine revs more smoothly and responsively - and my mpg improved by a few miles per gallon. I wanted to try the GC 0W30 but couldn't find it at the time.


----------



## pipo (Oct 15, 1999)

I think the Valvoline Synpower 5W30 MST is also 502 certified.


----------



## pipo (Oct 15, 1999)

*Agip 502 Oils*

Agip Synthetic PC 5W30 

Agip Synthetic PC 5W40

Agip Sint Evolution 5W40

http://www.americanagip.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=3


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

rlmxracer said:


> So I have an 07 Jetta 2.5 that is out of warranty. Would it be a big deal to just run commonly available 5w-30 synthetic that "normal" cars use? I am having a hard time finding 502 spec oil near me.



Any oil will work, it's just a matter of how long you can run it. I'm using plain GTX 10w-30 in mom's 2011 Jetta Sportswagen.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

0w-40 M1 can be found at Walmart.


----------



## rlmxracer (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. I ended up getting Pennzoil platinum full synthetic in 5w-30. I figure if it meets all (-euros) other auto companies specs it must be pretty good and at $25/5qt jug why not.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

There's a few PP UOAs from 1.8t, it does great.


----------



## doctorvw (Apr 7, 2011)

Super Hans said:


> There's a few PP UOAs from 1.8t, it does great.


Yeah but they were most definitely in 5W-40, not 5W-30.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

doctorvw said:


> Yeah but they were most definitely in 5W-40, not 5W-30.


~most definitely~ 











not.


----------



## doctorvw (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok, if you want to run the wrong weight oil in your car, be my guest. It's apparently working out all right for you. But why would you run 5W-30 when Pennzoil makes a 5W-40?? The 30 will shear down much lower than the 40. I wouldn't tempt fate but it's your engine. Anyway the poster above doesn't have a turbo so it's not as big of a deal, but for your engine I wouldn't run anything but -40. I ran PP 5W-40 for the last 50,000 miles and it worked great for me.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

It's not just me using 30 weights, often with greater success than other grades.

I don't know what someone would pay extra for an oil that gives higher wear and lower mpg? 





































Shot at 2011-05-31


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Meanwhile, Fanboi oil like Motul can fall on it's face....











People who believe spec oil is necessary are only fooling themselves.


----------



## doctorvw (Apr 7, 2011)

Super Hans said:


> I don't know what someone would pay extra for an oil that gives higher wear and lower mpg?


Maybe because that's what the manual calls for? Not all of those oil analyses were for the 1.8L turbo, which I'm specifically referring to.


----------



## doctorvw (Apr 7, 2011)

Super Hans said:


> Meanwhile, Fanboi oil like Motul can fall on it's face....


I'm no expert, but it looks like he has something else going on. The TBN was okay after 11,000 miles which is pretty impressive, so it looks like it's not the oil's fault, so much as the engine is failing. Am I completely off on this?


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Well, we all know the manual can't be wrong.

Here's what came with my new 2002 A4 1.8tq...










So I guess I can just use some API SJ, if I can find any. 

0w-30 SJ it is! lol


----------



## doctorvw (Apr 7, 2011)

Super Hans said:


> Well, we all know the manual can't be wrong.
> 
> Here's what came with my new 2002 A4 1.8tq...
> 
> ...


Well my 2002 Jetta 1.8T says to use only 5W-40, so I assumed yours would require the same...same year, same engine. If you've been getting good results, then roll with it.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

There's plenty of examples of disparity between Euro recommendations, ROW, North America, etc. 

In fact, year to year variations are commonplace. In 2008-9, the same 2.0 TSI speced 5k changes, but when VW went back to inclusive services, all of a sudden 10k was the norm. 5w-40 being speced in USA is partly to combat the fuel dilution our rich-tune (for low NOx emissions) over the assumed 10k intervals.

In Europe, the same engine specs VW 504 5w-30 ESP oils, but they work poorly with our high sulphur fuel. 

In Europe, the wife's Astra calls for 5w-40 GM LL-025-A, but in Saturn trim, the same engine specs plain old 5w-30 API dino. Guess what, 5w-30 works better, especially for her 2 mile commute where the oil stays super-thick, no matter. Would an even heavier oil "help"?


So, you see the simple 5w-40 recommendation is just that, a catch-all visc for all different climates, etc. Well, if I know I'm changing my oil for winter or summer, I can take advantage of that and run a thin oil that works BETTER in the cold. Summertime, I can run the dealer 5w-40 Syntec or some other heavier oil without any penalty.


So, merely knowing that a spec exists is not the end of the story. Understanding the spec, engine and conditions, along with market realities, like the COST of a VW cert being added to some oils...as well as the fact the NA oils are simply not available in Europe, why hold out for some standard that doesn't really apply in all instances.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*are you warrantying it for her?*



Super Hans said:


> Any oil will work, it's just a matter of how long you can run it. I'm using plain GTX 10w-30 in mom's 2011 Jetta Sportswagen.


just wondered if you back up your words. vw won't a uoa but they can ask for receipts.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*soups all over the place*



doctorvw said:


> Maybe because that's what the manual calls for? Not all of those oil analyses were for the 1.8L turbo, which I'm specifically referring to.


gets apples and oranges mixed up regularly.


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

1.8ts shouldnt run thicker oils because of this: the opening for oil to feed the hydrolic lifter is very small and narrow. 1.8ts require a thin oil because of that reason. I use to use 5w-40 castrol syntec and i notice at about 2500 miles sound and feel was crying for fresh oil. Catrol re formulated and admitted the know problems. My dealer no longer uses Castrol Syntec and are telling customers not use Castrol Syntec anymore and will void warranty if detected. I switched to Mobile 1 and holy cow what a differance and i can easily go 5000 miles between oil changes. Yes people buy Castrol syntec because its $28 will filter at autozone and advanced auto.
Come on ppl, Castrol themselves said they reformulated to Castrol Edged with Syntec power so the oil doesnt slug and lose its viscosity after 2000 miles. If an oil company admits there oil was inferior and had to reformulated it..........


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Nobody is voiding any warranties. :facepalm:




Apexxx said:


> In cold conditions or short trip driving, 5w-40 is FAR thicker than ideal. 5w-30 synth is better in all respects, and may also bump your mpg.
> 
> Forget about VW 502. It's irrelevant for anything other than extended full speed operation that drives up the oil temp.













Product Overview

Castrol SLX Professional has been co-engineered by Castrol and VW specifically for use in Audi / VW engines built after 2007. This is the latest oil specification from the VAG group. Meets Audi/VW 504.00 / 507.00 long drain specification. 1 liter bottle.

507.00 supersedes all previous Diesel engine oil specifications
504.00 supersedes all previous Gasoline engine oil specifications.


----------

